# toooo much confused btwn UPS



## sagar123 (Aug 31, 2014)

so from past month or so light fluctuations in my area increased tooo much .dnt knw why .as i m digital concept artist i need pc to complete my works . i have microtek ups the model is heritage +600 va(HGE600ZA). i did not used it from 2 years now . i knw battery is dead for sure . i called microtek service center near my home they told me they charge 850 rs and later another person told me they charge 900 rs total. 250 for installation charge and 650 or something new battery . also i research on Google so many people recommending APC UPS .the backup is good etc etc. 

so my confusion is do i change battery of my microtek ups or buy new APC UPS ?  here is my system configuration 
*i62.tinypic.com/35bfqt3.png . i have 22 inch lg lcd tv using as monitor . 
i want good  UPS who provide good backup at least half and hour for my system so i can close all apllication safely .
pls post  link which  ups i should buy or just go with my old ups and repair it .frankly i dnt believing tht microtek guys they can install old battery to my ups. who knws .
i dnt knw anything abt it pls help me guys . i m going to buy ups in next 2 or 3 days. i read it somehwere APC 1 KVA UPS BR1000G-IN is best in class . with lcd screen and stuff. i knw tht one is expensive .but it is good ? what is ur experience ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 31, 2014)

Four your PC APC RS 600 will be perfect. It costs just 2500 bucks. APC is definitely better in surge protecection and backup. I remember I once ran my system (config in signature) for ~45 mins on battery.


----------



## sagar123 (Sep 1, 2014)

K then no need to buy expensive Apc 1000kva ups?i m thinking abt increasing ram.is tht make diff for power backup?coz once i buy i dnt want to regreat why i didint buy expensive one or so who can give me atleast 25 min backup.  I have microtek ups too i think it has same capacity 600 va.so should i replace battery?

- - - Updated - - -

Anyone knws abt replacing microtek batteries?3 of my smps  blown when i atached my pc to microtek ups.thts why i m worried too.

- - - Updated - - -

anyone 


?

- - - Updated - - -

Pls guys reply.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 1, 2014)

PSU blowing due to UPS could be anything with the UPS' circuitry. You cannot say it's because of the battery. Better simply get the APC UPS and have peace of mind.


----------



## sagar123 (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks man.k do u knw any shops in mumbai who sells apc ups .or should i buy it from online ??there is seller on ebay who ships free and price is 7560 for  apc 1000br model. What u think guys abt buying ups online??


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 1, 2014)

It'd be a better idea to get it from a proper retail store-then you'll able to inspect the item physically before making your purchase,thereby reducing the chances of receiving a defective product to a great extent.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 1, 2014)

sagar123 said:


> Thanks man.k do u knw any shops in mumbai who sells apc ups .or should i buy it from online ??there is seller on ebay who ships free and price is 7560 for  apc 1000br model. What u think guys abt buying ups online??



You don't need a 1 kVA UPS; 600 VA will be enough. Check APC website for locations of authorized dealers.


----------



## sagar123 (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks man.do u knw how much time 600v ups give me as backup to shutdown pc properly.?i m thinking abt buying 2 gb ram too.is tht makes any diff in power backup. I actually dnt knw how much backup time 1kva ups gives me as per my system info. Do u knw anything abt tht too?

- - - Updated - - -

Just called authorized dealer .he is taking rs 1000 more than everyone else.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 1, 2014)

sagar123 said:


> Thanks man.do u knw how much time 600v ups give me as backup to shutdown pc properly.?i m thinking abt buying 2 gb ram too.is tht makes any diff in power backup. I actually dnt knw how much backup time 1kva ups gives me as per my system info. Do u knw anything abt tht too?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Just called authorized dealer .he is taking rs 1000 more than everyone else.



> I have a very similar config but with 2nd gen i3. I can easily run my PC on battery backup for 30-45 mins.

> How much is he charging?


----------



## sagar123 (Sep 2, 2014)

wtf is active PFC . i just read it on amazon  sometime APC BR1000G did not work for some psu . is this true???


----------



## sagar123 (Sep 17, 2014)

just bought apc br 1000 g. really cheap .  tht thing is beast  really amazing machine . hope it works well in coming years .any special precautions i have to take ? means cleaning etc .


----------

